#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Brustkrebs: Schwangerschaft nach Chemotherapie sicher >

## aerzteblatt.de

Crawley - Prämenopausale Frauen sollte nach einer erfolgreichen Therapie nicht grundsätzlich von einem Kinderwunsch abgeraten werden. Auch die bisher empfohlene Karenz von zwei Jahren ist nach einer Studie im BMJ (2006; doi:10.1136/bmj.39035.667176.55) ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

